# I Thought I'd Seen Everything



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 6, 2007)

BOTTLED HOLY WATER

Robert Tilton or Benny Hinn has nothing on this crew.


----------



## Herald (Mar 6, 2007)

My choice would be the package deal of holy water, oil and incense. Seems like the best value.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 6, 2007)

> Holy Water
> $4.32
> Fatima Glass Holy Water Bottle with etching of Fatima scene. Bottle contains 1/2 oz. Blessed Water from the fountain at the Fatima Shrine in Portugal.
> Item # IF334


I was never a RC, so I'm curious. In their minds, what does blessed water impart to those who use it that regular water doesn't?

(I always like to do a little research before making purchases)


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 6, 2007)

blhowes said:


> I was never a RC, so I'm curious. In their minds, what does blessed water impart to those who use it that regular water doesn't?
> 
> (I always like to do a little research before making purchases)



Puts vampires on the run!


----------



## blhowes (Mar 6, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Puts vampires on the run!


hmm...ya never know when you might be attacked by a vampire. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## etexas (Mar 6, 2007)

blhowes said:


> I was never a RC, so I'm curious. In their minds, what does blessed water impart to those who use it that regular water doesn't?
> 
> (I always like to do a little research before making purchases)


Mary was supposed to have made an appearance at this grotto(sorry no date at hand) she was supposed to have blessed the waters and a number of people have claimed healing of a supernatural manner.


----------



## Staphlobob (Mar 6, 2007)

blhowes said:


> I was never a RC, so I'm curious. In their minds, what does blessed water impart to those who use it that regular water doesn't? (I always like to do a little research before making purchases)



More people need to be like you and research things before shelling out good money for it.  

I grew up RC and saw this stuff ALL the time. I guess I'm just kind of immune to it, so I don't think much when I see it. 

The water is supposed to come from Fatima (in Spain) or Lourdes (France). Both sites are supposed to have "healing" water. RCs make pilgrimmages to both places, some claiming they have been healed. I know that at Lourdes there are stacks of crutches from the cured. (But I don't know if any have had missing limbs restored. )

In general "holy water" is plain old h2o that has been "blessed" by a priest. It doesn't make the water any different, just sets it apart for use in church (e.g., holy water founts as one enters the church doors; asperges - sprinkling the congregation to remind them of their baptism, etc.)


----------



## blhowes (Mar 6, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Mary was supposed to have made an appearance at this grotto(sorry no date at hand) she was supposed to have blessed the waters and a number of people have claimed healing of a supernatural manner.



Oh, ok, at first I thought $4.32 for 1/2 ounce was a little steep, but now...


----------



## etexas (Mar 6, 2007)

blhowes said:


> Oh, ok, at first I thought $4.32 for 1/2 ounce was a little steep, but now...


Chuckle! Now ya know!


----------



## blhowes (Mar 6, 2007)

Staphlobob said:


> More people need to be like you and research things before shelling out good money for it.


Ya can't be too careful these day.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 6, 2007)

Ever seen Dumbo?
The part where the crows sing and dance in wonderous but skeptical amazement of Dumbo's claim to fly?

"I think I've seen about everything when I see an elephant fly"
"I seen a house fly"
"I seen a bird fly"
"I seen a crocodile glide."
"But I think I seen about everything when I seen an elephant fly.yyyyyyyyyyyyy, when I've seeeeeeen annn el- E- phant flyyyyyyyy!"


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Mar 6, 2007)

The whole thing makes me want to weep, reminding me of the dark ages.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Mar 6, 2007)

I was actually looking at Hinn's shop, and saw a "Prosperity Promises Bible Insert" today. How apt


----------



## etexas (Mar 6, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> I was actually looking at Hinn's shop, and saw a "Prosperity Promises Bible Insert" today. How apt


Hinn's hair is a miracle. How does it do that?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 6, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Hinn's hair is a miracle. How does it do that?




 

Can you say, aquanet?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 6, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Hinn's hair is a miracle. How does it do that?


It comes in a bottle doesn't it?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, at least it's Simony at a DISCOUNT. This is what makes the RCC so disgusting. Thank you God that you saved me from this.

I once got a card from my Nana for Christmas. It had a note there that she had paid for a Mass to be celebrated for me at some monastery. I loved her so much and will never forgive the Roman Catholic Church for their false Gospel that kept her in darkness her whole life and keeps my loved ones in darkness to this day!


----------



## turmeric (Mar 6, 2007)

One of these places is saying their water can actually wash away sin! Is this a joke? They're saying it's blessed by a monk, a Catholic priest and a shaman. I guess they want New Age money too!


----------



## lv1nothr (Mar 6, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Well, at least it's Simony at a DISCOUNT. This is what makes the RCC so disgusting. Thank you God that you saved me from this.
> 
> I once got a card from my Nana for Christmas. It had a note there that she had paid for a Mass to be celebrated for me at some monastery. I loved her so much and will never forgive the Roman Catholic Church for their false Gospel that kept her in darkness her whole life and keeps my loved ones in darkness to this day!



Rich I know what you mean. Until just a few years ago, my mother was sending money to some place to have masses said for her mother who died LOOOOOOOOOOONG time ago, to get her to heaven... Holy water is one of the least of their bondage schemes. 
I too am so thankful to have been so graciously taken out of that system. The rest of my family is still very much there. May God have mercy on yours and mine!  

For His glory!


----------



## Staphlobob (Mar 7, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I once got a card from my Nana for Christmas. It had a note there that she had paid for a Mass to be celebrated for me at some monastery. I loved her so much and will never forgive the Roman Catholic Church for their false Gospel that kept her in darkness her whole life and keeps my loved ones in darkness to this day!



Many don't know it, but "mass cards" are actually a perpetuation of indulgences. Lots of well-meaning people buy these things (they're quite beautiful) to send to a friend whose loved one just died. The mass card has the name of their deceased loved one written inside. Many funeral homes even have "mass card trees" - decorative poles designed to hold the mass cards.

The idea is that mass will be said in honor of the dead. The amount of masses depends on the money spent. The substance of this is simple. The soul of the deceased is in purgatory. The more masses said on their behalf, the less time they have to spend there and can get promoted to heaven. Thus the more money you spend (say, for perpetual masses to be said) the greater the benefit. 

I taught this to my own (present) congregation and they were flabbergasted.


----------

